# Ouchh! Painful Lower Spine



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

Have you been to a doctor?

I'd advise not riding till it's sorted out!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I have had a couple of unprovoked back issues. The worst was a couple of years ago, I couldn't get out of my car. Two paramedics had to manhandle me out. I'll be they were glad I was only 125 lbs! Anyway, the solution to the problem was ibuprofen and lots of it for 10 days. However, this was under doctor's advice and this was for muscular issues only. Riding can actually be quite helpful to a sore back, as it encourages movement and helped me alot. But again, with a grain of salt. I was on a calm horse, walking only, in familiar areas... safety, safety...


----------



## Marielw (Jan 31, 2010)

I have scoliosis, a herniated disk between L4 - L5 and a broken tail bone. I had posted earlier I'm not sure how far I can take riding with these back issues. I'm taking it slow and need to do so for a lot longer. 

PLEASE see a Dr. ... A GOOD Dr., get Xrays taken. You only have ONE back/tail bone, etc.. 

There's my 2 cents! : ? )


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I've had on-and-off back issues too. 

About 15 years ago I was riding bareback and fell off, flat on my tail bone! I never went to a doctor and it took weeks to heal. I was in high school at the time and would get in and out of those hard desk chairs like a little old lady. I know I must have cracked it if not flat-out broke my tail bone. 

Fast forward about 15 years, and I bought a new saddle. My tail bone starts giving me terrible pain when I ride. Eventually I learn how to change my riding posture as to not put as much pressure on the tail bone. Also, longer stirrups seemed to help. I kept the saddle because it fit the horse. :roll:

Then, last year I just had to try a different saddle. Same horse with saddle fitting issues. I buy a Reinsman Flextree. Fit the horse fine, but it killed my back! I got the saddle in January and didn't realize it was the source of the back pain right away because the weather was crummy so my rides were short. Well, several months later my back was so bad the doctor gave me a shot in my lower back. What a relief! I sold the saddle. Then 6 months later, I had to get another back shot because the pain returned. I think that saddle did some lasting damage to my spine. 

I was good for another year. Now, I have a new horse, a Foxtrotter, and who would have thought, but my back is acting up again! And they say gaited horses are good for your back. :shock:

The only thing I can think of is because she is narrower than my Mustang, my saddle sits on her lower and changes my posture. I find that longer stirrups help my back, but that might be an individual thing, so I don't know if it will help you. And my back hurts when I have to lean back. I do better with a saddle that makes me lean forward slightly. If it's level or downhill, my back hurts. 

So I don't have much advice, but you are not alone! 

Well, one word of advice, if you do start riding again, try a different saddle to see if that makes a difference. 

Back pain is horrible, because it can start out minor one day and then get bad fast. There were times when I couldn't sit normally or sleep comfortably.

The shots (I think they are depo-medrol?) really helped, but because they are a steroid, you can't take them very often. I find the main thing that brings on my back pain is a saddle that affects my riding posture negatively. Ugh!


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

You should talk to your doctor to address the cause of the pain. If it has something to do with the spine, it can be really serious and you need to get it checked. That being said, many people (including myself) can have issues with occasional lower back pain because of the lack of muscles needed to hold ourselves up. If you think you are seeing a rise in back pain related ads and products, you aren't imagining it. As we live in a world with shoulder-pressing car seats and back-cradling work seats, our back muscles diminish because we depend on other things to hold us up when we sit. Then we put our backs through riding and sometimes our position isn't right so we go through jarring and ta-da we get sore. That being said, there are ways to fix this. First off some ibuprofen can get the edge off the pain and inflammation, you will also not want to ride until your back feels nice again. Check your saddle fit to make sure it is fitting correctly. Then, you should try back stretches ie keeping your back as flat as possible while reaching down to your toes, and sitting on a yoga ball and circling your hips with your hands on your hips/waist does wonders. When you get back to riding, have someone take a few pictures of your riding. Look at these pictures after and try to identify any problems with your position that you can fix. If you are leaning forward or tense, your back will stiffen and bounce against the saddle causing pain. Sit back and sit deep.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

I have back isssue's myself.My L-3/4 & 6 are arthritic/buldging and I have it in my right hip. Before I went to Ortho and found out exactly what it was. I was riding QH's and a 2 hr ride would kill me. I have since gone gaited and now I can ride 6 hrs. Of course I have had injections in my hip and I take daily meds for the back. But the jarring was hurting me and I can't quit riding so changing my riding style even though I miss my QH's keep me in the saddle...Another good thing is if you do stretching excercises for your lower back it will help out tremendously....As far as saddles. I had a big Horn gaited saddle, very comfy but didn't fit the horse. I now ride in an Eli Miller Buena Vista and I go Mnt riding 4-6 hrs a day and I'm alot sore like I was riding in my CY.... Good Luck.....


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

When I was 14 I was riding bareback with nothing but a halter and lead rope(stupid I know) and my horse started to run and buck. 
Long story short I got the wind knocked out me, I couldn't breathe, and I landed right on my tail bone. I bruised my whole spine and got a small fracture on my tailbone. I was sore for a *long* time. My back got better but my lowerback/tailbone hurts only when I lay down. I i've been to a chiropractor and a million other places that specialize in just backs, they said all they could do was give me medicine to deal with my pain. I declined though, because the pain is manageable and I don't want to get addicted to pain meds.

The only thing I'm really mad at is if I ever want to have kids I have a 65% chance I will need to get a C section because of my tailbone.


How old are you? If you don't mind me asking. Is this the first time you've felt this?
When you ride, what you are doing is compressing the disks between your vertebrae.


----------



## AKHorseeGal (Jan 5, 2010)

I am only 14 .. I know right? Backpain already? So unfair.

I've been told I'm too tense when I ride, this probably jars my spine. 

Although I don't want to see a doctor, I'm going to make an appointment this week. You can't be too careful and backs are really sensitive I know. 

Unfortunately for me I can't take ibuprofin so I am left with paracetamol and ice.
Also, what's best, ice or a hot pack for my back?

Thanks again x


----------



## Maire995 (Jan 23, 2010)

SEE A DOCTER im not trying to put you off but if it gets any better you could never ride again:O


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

AK -- ice is to prevent / keep down swelling; heat is to relax the muscle. Take your pick.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Around the base of your spine run several key nerves. If you have severe spasms of pain, then you have done something to it - who knows what.
The sacrum is one of the strongest segments of the spine but it is also an area 
open to abuse by horse riding. It is not supposed to hurt.

This is one of the Forum questions where you are asking the wrong people - go and see a doctor.


----------

